# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  kitchen manufacturers please:  "king slide" drawer runner issues

## Cecile

we have discovered that our new cabinet wasn't supplied with the expected Blum drawer hardware, rather "king slides", a made in Taiwan thing.  we're discussing this with the cabinetmaker. 
your feedback though on "king slides"...has anyone had any experience with them?  they don't run smoothly, one has already dropped a ball bearing into the drawer (correct screws used) and we haven't even put any load on the drawer yet. 
many thanks

----------


## arms

> we have discovered that our new cabinet wasn't supplied with the expected Blum drawer hardware, rather "king slides", a made in Taiwan thing. we're discussing this with the cabinetmaker. 
> your feedback though on "king slides"...has anyone had any experience with them? they don't run smoothly, one has already dropped a ball bearing into the drawer (correct screws used) and we haven't even put any load on the drawer yet. 
> many thanks

  ahh king slides ,the ones the mass produced manufacturers prefer ,mainly because they are cheap and nasty ,able to carry about 5 kg before going south , made to suit a particular market and it certainly isnt the kitchen industry , cost about $2.50 against a blum metal sided drawer of $15.00 ,the price difference is directly proportunate to quality. had enough yet  :No:  :No:  :No:

----------


## Cecile

oh dear...not what i wanted to hear, but what i suspected.  i fear i am going to have a fight with the cabinetmaker on my hands, since he's denying i ever asked for them  :Mad:  .  my one cabinet, without benchtop, cost over $500, way more than i originally considered, but using locally-made HMR, and a small-ish local cabiletmaker was important to us.  we could have bought similar from ikea, who DO use the blum tandembox gear, even though their carcases are inferior quality 
in your experience, do you truly have to cut the drawers differently (eg slightly wider/narrower) to take the blum Tandem runners for wooden drawer sides? 
if they don't look after me, they have lost out on not only a whole kitchen renovation but the bathroom and living room built-ins, as well as materials for Moondog's speaker cabinet hobby!

----------


## cherub65

Perhaps have a chat with them telling them of your future plans, surely for a few runners they'll come to the party, If not good thing you found out now.

----------


## Vernonv

> ... do you truly have to cut the drawers differently (eg slightly wider/narrower) to take the blum Tandem runners for wooden drawer sides?

  Yes that can often be the case. Different drawer runners have different clearance requirements.

----------


## Cecile

> Perhaps have a chat with them telling them of your future plans, surely for a few runners they'll come to the party, If not good thing you found out now.

  i will of course talk to them but our initial conversation did not go well.  it would mean that they have to re-manufacture the drawers if they supply the right hardware, but for over $500, i expect to get what i specified.  three pair of cheap runners, even if they ARE soft close, could not possibly increase the cost so much

----------


## cherub65

Did you have this specification in writing?
Did you just specify soft closing?

----------


## Cecile

edit/delete  
i decided not to continue...complaint issue doesn't belong in this forum. 
thanks for replies, everyone

----------

